# Let Laura Go Home



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

have a read of this

costa prisoner



> DESPERATE MUM Laura Jeremy believes she is being forced to live in Spain by an unfair court order so that her British ex-husband can see his two young children.
> 
> The 23-year-old is running out of money and wants to go back to the Isle of Wight and the physical, financial and emotional support of her close-knit family.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Why doesn't she just Go? I would.......Spanish courts are so clogged up at the moment it could take years to sort anything out.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't get it. Presumably she has custody and he has access for only 8 hours per month (4 hrs every 2 weeks)??? Why does that mean she has to stay there, instead of providing a better life for them elsewhere as she is their primary carer - and make him travel to the UK to see them??? Ridiculous scenario.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I don't get it. Presumably she has custody and he has access for only 8 hours per month (4 hrs every 2 weeks)??? Why does that mean she has to stay there, instead of providing a better life for them elsewhere as she is their primary carer - and make him travel to the UK to see them??? Ridiculous scenario.


exactly my thoughts - let HIM travel to the UK to see his kids


problem is - she can't legally take them back to the UK without his permission

stupid


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

country boy said:


> Why doesn't she just Go? I would.......Spanish courts are so clogged up at the moment it could take years to sort anything out.



But that could make it so much worse for her in the long term. There is something called the Hague Convention which prevents one parent taking the children out of the country without the others' permission so that could really mess things up.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

go back to court, offer to pay his flight from here to uk on a budget airline(he doesn't have to stay overnight) he gets his 8 hours at a fraction of the cost, she gets back to her family and the kids have a stable life. simple and reasonable..also giving him his court granted rights
if he doesn't agree then it proves he's only being obstinate to spite his ex and using the kids as a mean to extract revenge


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> go back to court, offer to pay his flight from here to uk on a budget airline(he doesn't have to stay overnight) he gets his 8 hours at a fraction of the cost, she gets back to her family and the kids have a stable life. simple and reasonable..also giving him his court granted rights
> if he doesn't agree then it proves he's only being obstinate to spite his ex and using the kids as a mean to extract revenge


It is scary this decision. Apparently, the court order actually says she has to remain in Spain! And the father’s visits are supervised! (That is a telltale sign straight away. Very worrying. ) Although the father has the right to see the children, given the restraining order, why is the mother being punished?? 

But its not the first case like this – have heard similar stories here where judges have made it very difficult for the partner who has custody to leave the country to return to the UK with the children (presumably because of the fear of abduction). If you have children in a different country it can be so complicated if the marriage or relationship doesn’t work out. 

However, she may actually be in a stronger position to win an appeal than the father since judges are supposed to take into account where the children’s extended family live. Although, from what I can gather, in Spain they are not usually swayed by the economic circumstances of the partner with custody or whether they have a job offer elsewhere. It would be better to reach a common agreement with the father, as suggested, but that may be difficult in the circumstances. I had thought that if the parents were agreed the judge couldn’t interfere? But that might be in non contentious proceedings only, am not totally sure. What a nightmare!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

*going home*

they were back in court yesterday - the father has signed a release paper allowing Laura to return to the UK with the children:clap2:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Would've liked to hear his side of the story, sounds more like things haven't gone so well and so she's running back to the UK to probably let the state help her out


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Would've liked to hear his side of the story, sounds more like things haven't gone so well and so she's running back to the UK to probably let the state help her out


it would have been good to hear his side too, true enough, but I know the reporter who wrote the article personally & he does check his facts

if she has physical & emotional family support back in the UK, then surely she & the kids are better off there - with or without state support


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Surely the kids are better off with a father, or am I being a bit old fashioned here!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> they were back in court yesterday - the father has signed a release paper allowing Laura to return to the UK with the children:clap2:


That's fantastic news! :clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Surely the kids are better off with a father, or am I being a bit old fashioned here!


yes, of course

but he only had 8 hours a month* supervised access* in any case

I don't know the details - but if that's still the case, it's not so hard for him to still have that, is it?

especially if he books flights well in advance as so many 'UK/Spain commuters' do - he can get flights really cheaply


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

..or maybe that's all she would let him have, like I said.. would've been nice to have heard his story before jumping on the "all ex-husbands are evil, let the mother get what she wants" bandwagon


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> ..or maybe that's all she would let him have, like I said.. would've been nice to have heard his story before jumping on the "all ex-husbands are evil, let the mother get what she wants" bandwagon


well, we'll never know will we?

I'm not divorced - but from what I know of others who are, access is often decided by the courts, rather than the parents


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Surely the kids are better off with a father, or am I being a bit old fashioned here!


Andy, I think you are being a bit judgemental here. We dont know all the details but Why do you assume she is going to live off the state? And if she is destitute here, what the hell is wrong with getting help over there anyway until she gets a job? She cannot survive financially here and wants to return to study in order to get a better job where she can support her children. And she has more chance of getting a job over there than here.

Secondly, she wants the father to be involved. The issue was not about whether he would be involved but that she needed to return to the Uk for both financial and family reasons and there is no reason why he couldnt visit there since its relatively easy to go back and forth. Thirdly, the fact that he had very minimal visiting times was because he had a restraining order against him. These orders are not issued lightly. So yes, great to have an involved father but not so great if there are such sensitive issues and the mother and kids end up destitute just so they can be nearby.

Anyway, I am glad they negotiated an agreement because whatever has happened and wherever they live at least they can focus on the happiness of their family now.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> it would have been good to hear his side too, true enough, but I know the reporter who wrote the article personally & he does check his facts
> 
> if she has physical & emotional family support back in the UK, then surely she & the kids are better off there - with or without state support


I would have liked to have heard the kids opinion of all this


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

griz616 said:


> I would have liked to have heard the kids opinion of all this


they're very little - I doubt they really understand much


----------

